
Trump Administration Proposes Massive Expansion of Oil Drilling - praneshp
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-administration-proposes-massive-expansion-of-oil-drilling-1515090515
======
Feniks
But why? Oil price is low as fuck right now. Better keep it in the ground for
later.

~~~
Overtonwindow
Politically speaking it creates jobs, revenue, taxes, and if it does lower gas
prices, then a happy populous. The problem is that it takes about 1-2 years
from pre-drill planning, to actual production, refinement, and finally to
gasoline.[0]So actual lower at the pump could take that full two years which -
again politically speaking - would be perfect timing. Lowering the gas price
by .50 cents or more could have a major impact at election time.

Tl;dr: It's likely a political vote getting move.

[0]. [https://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/061115/how-long-
doe...](https://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/061115/how-long-does-it-take-
oil-and-gas-producer-go-drilling-production.asp)

